# Radiology and modifiers



## Bobby A (Mar 15, 2011)

Whhen coding radiology for the professional component I know we use modifier 26.  If this is the second code would you also use the 51?  The codes are not 51 exempt and not an add-on code so I am assuming you would.  But I have heard from others who say radiology codes do not use 51.


----------



## halebill (Mar 15, 2011)

Modifier 51 is for multiple procedures. Don't use for radiology.


----------



## Bobby A (Mar 17, 2011)

*Radiology modifiers*

Where does it say in writing that 51 is not used in radiology, it is not add add-on nor is it 51 exemp.  I do not see it in the guidelines or anywhere else.


----------



## halebill (Mar 17, 2011)

I may not have been clear on you original question. What type of radiology service are you refering to, diagnostic or therapeutic?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you referring to these codes?

*50.3 - Application of Multiple Procedure Policy (CPT Modifier “-51”)*
(Rev. 1, 10-01-03)

Carriers must apply the multiple procedure reduction to the following nuclear medicine diagnostic procedures: codes 78306, 78320, 78802, 78803, 78806, and 78807.

https://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c13.pdf


----------

